# One-row (reversible) lace scarf - knit



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Free pattern here

http://turvid.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/free-pattern-one-row-lace-scarf.html


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

didough said:


> Free pattern here
> 
> http://turvid.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/free-pattern-one-row-lace-scarf.html


I'm working on one of these right now. Lovely pattern and oh so simple for a first time lace knitter.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Quick and easy...gotta love it! 

Thanks!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to give the socks a try--and already know which yarn I'll use for the scarf!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks so easy, will give this a try, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have made this several times. Easy and pretty at the same time.


----------



## dorisb (Jun 19, 2013)

In between projects, and not sure what to start next. Your scarf is the perfect thing, Thanks so much, it is not only a pretty scarf, but a quick one. I'm doing it in Red Hearts Boutique Unforgettable. { petunia } dorisb in Poy Sippi Wi.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for this fabulous link!!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello and thank you for the link. I'm seeing a wrap or a shrug made with this pattern...love it :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I am going to double the width to make a stole. I had been looking for an easy lace stole pattern since it will be my first lace project. I also saved the Slouched Tuva Hat and the socks. They will be my first toe up socks. 
Gee, you just provided me with two firsts that I have been wanting to do.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great link! Thanks for posting.


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

I have also made this pattern a few times using different types of yarn. It is a very easy pattern, and looks very nice when finished.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern site.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a nice quick scarf, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

didough said:


> Free pattern here
> 
> http://turvid.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/free-pattern-one-row-lace-scarf.html


Could you possibly make a cowl using this pattern?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hav e the right yarn for this one in my stash. Thank you very much for sharing... :thumbup:


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Could you possibly make a cowl using this pattern?


Can't see why not! Just make it the size to go around your neck and sew the two ends together ....


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

didough said:


> Can't see why not! Just make it the size to go around your neck and sew the two ends together ....


Thanks, yes of course, what was I thinking?
I was thinking how can I knit it on circular needles, but of course you can't do it that way.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

If you want the drops (dropped stitches ) to run up and down rather than sideways look at the pattern Drop Stitch Cowl by Abi Gregorio on ravelry....very similar and has been made many times so there are good project notes...
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Mee again...the Drop Stitch Cowl is knit on circular needles.....
julie


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

julietremain said:


> Mee again...the Drop Stitch Cowl is knit on circular needles.....
> julie


Thanks Julie

I will have a look at it now


----------

